# One of my favorite bottles



## BDBottle (Jun 17, 2012)

D.A Cooke Baltimore Blob Top

 Having some trouble getting all of the stains out of the bottle, any tips?


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 17, 2012)

Cool bottle.  Check out the cleaning/repairing  forum for some tips.  I would have thought the horseshoe should be upright for good luck, not turned the other way.  Nice one.


----------



## Terphunter (Jun 22, 2012)

Sweet bottle!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Jun 22, 2012)

TRY SOME EFFERDENT FOR A FEW DAYS.

 I BELIEVE THAT YETTER & MOORE SONS (RIVERHEAD, NY) BEER BOTTLES ALSO HAVE THE HORSESHOE IN THE DOWN POSITION ON THE LABEL EMBOSSMENT.


----------

